# What would you do?



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

The other day i responded to a MV crash involving two cars one car was T-boned.. well any ways apon arriving I made contact with a individual that had placed is pov behind the crash and the best part is that he has hide-a-way strobes on it which he had on that where clear in the front and white & red in back. But yet he told me that he just has them on his car for "shits and giggles with friends and has no other use for them except having the reason I have them on today" but since he did use them for "good" i sent him on his way with a thank you..
would you have done the same or cited him 90-7E _No person shall mount or display any flashing, rotating or oscillating light?
_


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Not only would I gig him, but I would give him the option of ripping them out or a tow...


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

That is the beauty of discretion. Although his actions of having the lights in were both dumb ("shits and giggles with friends") and somewhat well intentioned, ("no other use for them except having the reason I have them on today"), he is still using them improperly. Not an officer, firefighter, or EMT... you shouldn't have them. Granted he was straight forward with you why they were in there, and could very well have lied like most people would have in that situation, but when are the other "shits and giggles" times he has used them?

If I felt using some discretion was appropriate, I would have given him a week to get them completely removed from his vehicle and bring all the components (bulbs, sockets, wiring, switches, etc.) from the lighting system into the station in a box and show you. Then, since he had no good use for them, if he wanted to donate the parts to the police department, he could kindly feel free to do that (with a receipt given to him for his donation). If not, write him the citation. The aggravation of removing the parts in their entirety or having someone else do it, both of which could be time consuming and costly on short notice, may be more than the gig. Just another option.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I'm obviously not a cop but I think that was the worst thing to do.

It encourages these idiots to do shit like that. They will run home, get on their whacker message boards and tell their buddies, 
"hey the cop let me go because it was a good idea and I helped people."
It puts them at risk and anyone else involved in the crash, because they think they are 'helping' by adding one more car to the mix...

Three things are going to happen: 
His dumb friends that were fence sitting will now add strobes to their cars.
One day he's going to do it again and end up getting hurt or killed
The next time he helps it might be by trying to pull over a drunk driver or some other such thing.

Let me ask you this, these things need a permit in MA so do guns.
If he was holding a gun on someone and did not have the needed permits, would you have let him go?

I like frapmpd24's idea the best, it's a good balance between both worlds.


----------



## Danman (Nov 21, 2006)

ok well thank you for your imput .. I know the guy is living intown so i will keep and eye on him and if i do pull him over. ill have him take them out and turn them in.
Thank You


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

This time he used them for a good thing.........Next time who the f__k knows what the idiot would use them for.

Remember some of the rape and attempted rape cases in this state.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

phuzz01 said:


> Not only would I gig him, but I would give him the option of ripping them out or a tow...


Now that I have been officially spanked by the Masscops posting police force.........

I would like to say that I agree with PHUZZ !!!!!!!!


----------

